# help elong



## waveyflame (Mar 13, 2004)

when i went to feed my elong he was banging everywhere agains the glass, then got stuck to the filter for 2 seconds than layed verticla with his nose up in the middle of the water. what can i do to save him, the lfs is closed so i will have to wait to tomrmow mornign to do a water check is he gonna surive, and is he gonna make it another night, i have no chemicasl or tests to look at


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You'll have better luck asking this in the Water Chemistry Forum.

_*Topic moved*_

I wish I had the power.









EDIT: Also, hope and pray that DonH or one of the other experts comes on or is on. Good luck dude.


----------



## Machine Fish (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey, sorry to hear aobut ur buddy, some of mine do that two. The first one that did that lasted 2 days, I never found out what happened. I just hope it works out for you.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Man that is hard to say elongs can be very sensitive!!


----------



## waveyflame (Mar 13, 2004)

thanks guys, i just got up , and he's till alive but just hanging under the filter, i think he has gill problems again, all i've done with this fish so far is give him medicdation and fix all these diseases. I'm so sick of this fish! but thanks everybody for your help. i'll go to the lfs and get my water checked


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I would do a 40% water change for sure, it cant hurt


----------



## waveyflame (Mar 13, 2004)

i did a 40 water change and i tested my water, he seems to be doing better, the lfs said my water is perfect. this piranha really blows, i just bought another type of medicine now too


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry I missed this thread... Do NOT medicate the tank. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the fish. It's just skittish and stressed (that's why it's banging on everything). Medicating will not help (but will hurt) its acclimation. Leave it alone and turn off the lights. It will get use to you. Some fishes take longer than others and, unfortunately, some seem to always stay that way...


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

out of the 10 or so years i had fish i have only used medication once to cure my school of puffers from ich, thats it IMHO meds are overaboused.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was going to say pretty much the same thing as Don....he just sounds like he freaked out a little from you getting too close to the tank. When they get real skittish they will bash everything in the tank, and when they are stressed they can play dead (kind of) and just not move. Just let the dude relax for a while and he should be fine.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I agree. I rarely use medications except in extreme cases. And I never had one.

Moved to disease, parasite and injury...even though nothing's wrong.


----------

